# Raymond Weil W1



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've just bought a watch that I've been after for AGES!

I quite like Raymond Weil as a brand, but not much from their range jumps out and screams 'BUY ME!'

Nothing, I say, except the old W1!

Released in the mid 90's this won a couple of 'style' awards, and was a bloody good watch to boot - albeit only housing a quartz ETA.

I've been offered loads in white and turned them down, chased (and missed!) two or three of the lime green variants and now, finally, got my hands on the rarest of the lot, the orange dial chronograph!

Might not sound anything special, but I'm well chuffed with it and can't wait to slip a battery in and get it on my wrist!

I'll bung some photo's on soon.

This was under Â£100, but is one of the nicest watches I've bought in ages.

New daily wearer me-thinks!


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> I've just bought a watch that I've been after for AGES!
> 
> I quite like Raymond Weil as a brand, but not much from their range jumps out and screams 'BUY ME!'
> 
> ...


Glad you're so pleased - wear in good health.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Just had a google.

That is one stunning looking watch. Enjoy it


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Pix anyone... ? ?

Too lazy to google... shame on you Kev.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Pix anyone... ? ?
> 
> Too lazy to google... shame on you Kev.


http://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=Raymond+Weil+W1&cp=15&pf=p&sclient=psy&site=&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=Raymond+Weil+W1&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f068e0c5e7ca2203&biw=1280&bih=909


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you gaz... not my cuppa (as you folks say).


----------



## mercmanuk (Jun 21, 2011)

i must say the RW range is picking up lately, i like the freelancer chronograph very stylish and a little racy for RW. the bracelets are a bit old hat, they just need to get more adventurous on the fastener.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Finally pulled my finger out and done some pic's.

Here's my new toy!





































And next to another colourful favourite:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Finally pulled my finger out and done some pic's.
> 
> Here's my new toy!
> 
> ...


Nice watch, always did like Raymond Weil watches though some seem to be a bit overly critical of them.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

robert75 said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Finally pulled my finger out and done some pic's.
> ...


hi nice watch i had one for for over 10 years and used it most days ,and then sold it for allmost as much as i paid for it ,a very strong watch and very light to .all the best woody77 .


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

never had one myself but yeh itsa nice looking watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Only problem with it is the chrono. It resets to nine minutes past instead of zero.

There is a recessed button to press to get into 'settings' mode but it doesn't work.

I think that the bit of lume from the minute hand has got into the movement and clogged it up.  

Not to worry, I might spend a few quid on a full service as I'm quite liking this one.

Turning to the orange side for sure, already caught myself looking at another OM and a planet ocean with orange sapphires around the bezel today!!!

I think I need a chat with Shawn - the king of orange!


----------



## oldskoolskater (May 10, 2013)

Hi Kevkojak

Got myself one of these a number of years back and still love it - a W1 8000 chrono in lime green 

Problem is that I took the battery out of it a while back and cant for the life of me remember what size battery it was?!

My Rado Ceramica has been the latest love of my life but I want to get the W1 back into daily service as it far too nice to be sitting doing nothing - can you help??

Cheers

Oldskoolskater


----------



## oldskoolskater (May 10, 2013)

Ha!

Seiko SR927W / 399 :yahoo:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi the lum on the hands allways comes out on these i had one back in the day when thay frist came out it went back a few times for work as the lum came out of the hand .and it would just stop .any way i have a few of them and traded them on,its going cost more than the watch is worth to have done up from i know of them.anyway this is my one in very nice i think .thay are nice watches thay have a look about them imho. all the best woody77.


----------

